# 2010 Le Champion CF



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

*2010 LeChampion CF*

Being a gent of 50+ i recall the times / moments as a very young lad when I knew i was getting a new bike or better yet totally surprised when gifted one and the feelings are very much the same now as i await the arrival / delivery on 1/25 of my new trusty steed :thumbsup: it feels kind of silly but yet quite satisfying all in one.:blush2:


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Well it was delivered yesterday per UPS schedule without any damage much to my delight. The final assembly was quite easy with very basic hand tools and a lill patience that has it on 2 wheels.
I'll be out of town for a couple days but when i return i'll add a few tasty shots of this beauty.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

orangeclymer said:


> Being a gent of 50+ i recall the times / moments as a very young lad when I knew i was getting a new bike or better yet totally surprised when gifted one and the feelings are very much the same now as i await the arrival / delivery on 1/25 of *my new trusty steed *:thumbsup: it feels kind of silly but yet quite satisfying all in one.:blush2:


It can't be your trusty steed until it has established trust...


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> It can't be your trusty steed until it has established trust...


well that just ruined my perception of trust.......:idea:


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

*fresh pics...........*

of my yet to be trusty steed.


----------



## bwhiting (Jan 28, 2010)

wow - that looks great. I am curious to your riding impressions so far (though I noticed you haven't got pedals on yet!)

Ben


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I know BikesDirect gets a hard time on this forum but that is a nice ride. Well spec'd. Good proportions. Enjoy.


----------



## bwhiting (Jan 28, 2010)

can you give it a quick weigh in? just curious...


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

acckids said:


> I know BikesDirect gets a hard time on this forum but that is a nice ride. Well spec'd. Good proportions. Enjoy.


In large part yes they do. Is it deserved or not far be it from me to say but yes it's a sweet pkg as it sits. I have yet to log any miles so no way to decern if the pkg performs as well as it looks.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

bwhiting said:


> can you give it a quick weigh in? just curious...


As it sits the best I can tell it weighs 18lbs W/pedals.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

shameful bump :blush2:


----------



## bwhiting (Jan 28, 2010)

I seriously want this bike but could not come up with the $$ and uncertainty about how much I would get dinged by Canada customs bringing one across the border. I ended up getting a 08 Norco CRR with a few tweaks for $1200Cdn which I'm happy with so far. 

Back on subject - this bike seems to be a seriously amazing value. if I keep seeing good reviews (as they have been so far) I may roll the dice later this summer and get one (and sell the Norco).


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

bwhiting said:


> I seriously want this bike but could not come up with the $$ and uncertainty about how much I would get dinged by Canada customs bringing one across the border. I ended up getting a 08 Norco CRR with a few tweaks for $1200Cdn which I'm happy with so far.
> 
> Back on subject - this bike seems to be a seriously amazing value. if I keep seeing good reviews (as they have been so far) I may roll the dice later this summer and get one (and sell the Norco).



Why would you get dinged by customs? Don't we have free trade?


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey orange, 

Give us a review of the ride!!! What else have you ridden / can compare it to?


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

aaronis31337 said:


> Hey orange,
> 
> Give us a review of the ride!!! What else have you ridden / can compare it to?


I would truly like to share my experience with others after i've been able to log some mileage but given the overwhelming negative dispositions toward people who purchase from BD or their assoc shops i'll refrain from doing so. Perhaps a PM may be in order to those expressing interest as you have in order to avoid such antics.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

orangeclymer said:


> I would truly like to share my experience with others after i've been able to log some mileage but given the overwhelming negative dispositions toward people who purchase from BD or their assoc shops i'll refrain from doing so. Perhaps a PM may be in order to those expressing interest as you have in order to avoid such antics.


You have >10 posts, you're obviously not a shill, you engage in other conversations... I doubt anyone will give you any crap.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Either post or PM, my girlfriend is interested in this bike!


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> You have >10 posts, you're obviously not a shill, you engage in other conversations... I doubt anyone will give you any crap.


thank you. 

Cycling is somewhat new to me (3-4yrs) and while i continue to learn/educate myself almost daily I must admit my passion grows. I come from a motorcycling background beginning in 75, (yup a looooooong time ago) and there's deffinately areas the two activities cross over especially when it comes to aftermarket parts/accesories and spending the mighty $2 bill. In yrs past i've been a member of numerous MC web forums and shared my yrs of knowledge freely to those seeking to learn and educate themselves so my hope is I can come here as somewhat of a noob and absorb from those far more knowlegable than I.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

*Initial ride assessment*

Well today was the day to clip in to see/touch and feel the advances in technology that many have had the pleasure of experiencing. I have nothing to compare it too aside from my 12yo Trek 2200 alum W/carbon fork and what flashes through my mind is something similar to the Flintstones vs a modern day sedan. (a poor analogy but hopefully those who read this get it) Once clipped in the initial roll off down the street was effortless, solid feel, responsive to inputs and a joy to be in the saddle getting familiar with the nuances. I was not fit to this bike so items such as seat height, seat position with respect to stem distance, bar angle & shifter position were all ballpark settings so a few minor tweeks were necessary during the ride, ie seat height, brakes but even those may have been acceptable by some but being the anal individual I am it required a stop to adjust. The bike setup is by no means perfect but then what is.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Another 40 logged today with continued satisfaction putting a smile on my face mile after mile. After my sunday ride the RD was in need of adjustment of limit screws and barrel adjuster and it shined through today without a hitch.

It rolls out with such ease compared to my old trek it warrants recognition. Maintaing a 20-21mph pace is so sweet as opposed to working to maintain 18.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

orangeclymer said:


> Another 40 logged today with continued satisfaction *putting a smile on my face mile after mile*. After my sunday ride the RD was in need of adjustment of limit screws and barrel adjuster and it shined through today without a hitch.
> 
> It rolls out with such ease compared to my old trek it warrants recognition. Maintaing a 20-21mph pace is so sweet as opposed to working to maintain 18.


That's really the only criterion, isn't it? That's the official philosophy at my shop, too (it's on the "About" page):

"*If your bike doesn't make you smile when you ride it, then something is wrong.*"


----------



## dmabraham (Oct 23, 2009)

Im thinking about getting the same, was wondring what your inseam, height are, and the size you are riding. At 5'11" with a 32 in inseam I am torn between the 56 and 58.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

dmabraham said:


> Im thinking about getting the same, was wondring what your inseam, height are, and the size you are riding. At 5'11" with a 32 in inseam I am torn between the 56 and 58.


thats me @ 5'11 but 33 inseam and the 56 is just right with 172.5 crank arms. I have the 56.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

The weather has finally cooperated a bit so i've managed a couple more rides with continued satisfaction..........a couple more seat tweeks along the way made for


----------



## dmabraham (Oct 23, 2009)

Glad to hear it. I ended up ordering a Neuvation F100, your sizing information was helpful. I'm beyond excited for it to show up!


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Glad to be of some help. It was 5 long months till mine showed up but 3 of them during winter so all in all not bad.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*how does it ride ?*

Orangeclymer, I am interested in your impressions on ride quality, as Bicycling magazine was a little reserved in its review ("ride quality felt slightly dull"). Let me know and thanks.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

cski said:


> Orangeclymer, I am interested in your impressions on ride quality, as Bicycling magazine was a little reserved in its review ("ride quality felt slightly dull"). Let me know and thanks.


 I'll preface my answer by saying before i ever turned a wheel i mounted Mich Lithion 25c tires so my impressions are based upon it as it sits. This is my 1st all CF bike and only my 4th bike in my lifetime two of which were back in my HS days and then nothing until about 6yrs ago but even then the first couple yrs were just an occassional ride now and then so my experience/knowledge is minimal especially when stating impressions but as i mentioned in an earlier post the bike feels solid, it responds to rider input in all categories without fail, climbs well, decends well and very stable @ speed.

If i had many yrs of experience perhaps i could address the 'dull' feeling the mag mentions but i don't so in summation it is what it is to me and thats all i gotta say bout that.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*exactly what I was looking for*



orangeclymer said:


> I'll preface my answer by saying before i ever turned a wheel i mounted Mich Lithion 25c tires so my impressions are based upon it as it sits. This is my 1st all CF bike and only my 4th bike in my lifetime two of which were back in my HS days and then nothing until about 6yrs ago but even then the first couple yrs were just an occassional ride now and then so my experience/knowledge is minimal especially when stating impressions but as i mentioned in an earlier post the bike feels solid, it responds to rider input in all categories without fail, climbs well, decends well and very stable @ speed.
> 
> If i had many yrs of experience perhaps i could address the 'dull' feeling the mag mentions but i don't so in summation it is what it is to me and thats all i gotta say bout that.


Thanks ! I am somewhat suspect of professional reviewers myself, as I imagine they get a little jaded when they are riding Pinarellos and Wiliers with regularity.


----------



## peetsjunkie (Jul 29, 2010)

orangeclymer said:


> In large part yes they do. Is it deserved or not far be it from me to say but yes it's a sweet pkg as it sits. I have yet to log any miles so no way to decern if the pkg performs as well as it looks.


Why did you go Carbon over Ti?


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

peetsjunkie said:


> Why did you go Carbon over Ti?



Fair question and my only real answer would be I enjoyed all the shortish test rides i had on CF as compared to the alum trek i currently had.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have both Carbon and Ti (from BD.com). They are different bikes, but the carbon makes less noise. TI is known for ticking noise as metal seems to stick to it.


----------



## peetsjunkie (Jul 29, 2010)

aaronis31337 said:


> I have both Carbon and Ti (from BD.com). They are different bikes, but the carbon makes less noise. TI is known for ticking noise as metal seems to stick to it.


This might be a non issue for me. Looking more for ride differences between the two. So far, most of my buddies are saying go with the carbon....


edit.. i went with the carbon...


----------

